# TUG Newsletter



## Christine Nagle (Mar 9, 2017)

I have been receiving the TUG Newsletter since I joined TUG in February 2017and posted a Timeshare to sell, but I have noticed that my timeshare is not listed under the section titled "TUG's latest Timeshare For Sale classified ads".  Was my new listing somehow missed, is there a time lag between posting a timeshare for sale and showing up in the TUG newsletter, or is there some other reason I have not seen my timeshare listing in the newsletter?

Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Christine!

there are literally thousands of ads in the marketplace on any given day (currently over 4100 of them)...the newsletter only shows a random selection each week of about a dozen.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 9, 2017)

after just looking up your ad, note that you have posted to sell DRI points...so to locate your ad you would need to be looking in the points for sale section of the marketplace:

http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifiedResults.aspx?For Sale - Points&ForSale=True&AdTypePoints=True


would also like to point out this thread where you can simply surrender your points back to DRI:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sticky-dri-now-accepting-deedbacks.224859/


----------

